# Dario Dario aka Scarlet Badis



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone bred Dario dario before? What kind of setup did you use (tank size, filter, substrate, etc.) and what did you feed them to condition them?

I currently have a 10 or 20 gallon tank available and able to be combined with UG filter, HOB filter, or sponge filter. For food I have live microworms, vinegar eels, and possibly grindal worms and daphnia soon. I also have decapsulated BBS eggs, and frozen bloodworms and brineshrimp.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Dario dario have been aquarium-bred, but it's not too common. You can go with your 10 gallon tank. You can go with your 20 gallon, also, depending on how many you have. I have 3 in a 28gallon and I rarely see them.

They have a betta-like spawning ritual. The male invites the female back to his territory, and if she accepts, he "squeezes" her until she drops her eggs. Typically, they will do this in/over java moss, or in a floating plant, but they don't seem to care too much where it happens. Naturally, there must be no shrimp or snails in the tank to eat the eggs. The male will guard the eggs in his territory but he won't really tend to them.

Temp, mid 70's, hardness around 120ppm, 6.5 to 7.5 pH. That's what I would recomend but it's not written in stone. Dario dario seem to spawn in any water that is consistent, clean, and not too extreme in any direction.

The parents will not eat the fry once they hatch in about 3 days. The fry will disapear though - finding their own food, probably, among the plants. Provide the same variety of food you would for the adults, but baby-sized.


----------

